# 4 new additions



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

We had two sets of twins in the past week (I am just really busy and don't get a chance to post a lot  ) Last Friday we had twin doelings:
One girl has wattles, which we love around here - her name is Samantha and the little one is named LillyBelle - of course, they are little sweethearts.




Then last Sunday we had twin bucklings, big boys too. First one, his name is Black Powder - weighed 9.4lbs and then White Lightening weighed 9.8lbs, they are sweethearts too and being boys are just quite full of themselves too  






And just for kicks, our 8 month old is growing just fine too and is a keeper at that :ROFL: 
In this pic, he is saying "No mom, I am not pulling the dogs hair, really!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Carol the they are all adorable -- congrats

and the son -- well he is over the top cute


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful kids, thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG...Carol, what a lucky lady you are! Baby goats are adorable and WOW is your little guy growing! He looks like he is a mischievious little imp


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All very cute...and your son tops the list


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new little (err BIG ones!) and your sons expression is priceless!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

What cuties congrats!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

All are beautiful kids!- In this family we have mostly girls-my dad is outnumbered, LoL. I may have one kidding some time today-so we'll see if she gives me a buck kid-so far i'm 4 to 0 here-no bucks.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they are adorable, even though I would have preferred all does-so now I have to find homes for the boys. They only one I actually want a buck from is due in April so crossing my fingers there, so she'll probably have a girl which is ok too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh! They are to cute! And they all look so similar! Congrats!!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

wow - those are some great looking kids - congrats.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two sets of each! :stars: The pic of your son is priceless!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats on the beautiful kids - goat AND human!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty  Can't wait for mine to be born


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aawww! I love alpine kids- it must be there markings


----------

